# What would you hire a 12 year old to do?



## PinkHedgehog (Oct 16, 2012)

Some of you may have seen my last post about beggining a small dog walking business with a friend, but would you hire a 12 year old to do that job? If not what would you hire a 12 year old to do? UK btw.


----------



## Malteaser19 (Jun 27, 2012)

If you know your neighbours personally you could ask if they wanted their dusting, hoovering, bathing pets etc done but i wouldnt trust a 12 year old with walking dogs, dogs can be unpredictable and very strong with people they dont know or arent used to.. Im the uk aswell


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, personally I wouldn't have anything to hire a 12 year old for, since I live in a duplex with four other people and our landlord covers any landscaping costs and we don't have any pets that need walking or anything like that. Plus, none of us have a lot of extra money.
However, when I was around that age, one of my neighbors hired me to water her plants while she was gone for two weeks on vacation since she had a ton of flowers on her porch. She did that a couple of times, but it was more of a once a summer type thing. She did pay pretty well, though. I don't know how your parents do the whole chores thing, but when my brother and I were younger, we had specific chores that we had to do, and then as long as we did those, we could get a little bit of money for any extra stuff we did on top of that. Several years ago, our neighbors payed my brother to let their dog and cat in every night while they were gone for a week and then let them out in the morning. There's also babysitting, especially for a family friend or neighbor that knows you well. And various cleaning, like was already suggested. Or maybe you could offer to pull weeds for them or mow lawns. Depending on how well you do in school, you could offer to tutor younger kids (I don't know what grade you're in but some people are willing to higher middle schoolers for that sort of thing). I think one year one of our neighbors had a garage sale and payed a couple of kids a little bit of money to help them out (that's more of a summer thing though).
I think there's a pretty decent amount of things 12 year olds can do for money, it just depends on what people need done. I'd definitely stick to neighbors or family friends that know you or your family at least a little bit, though.


----------



## eskye (Oct 5, 2012)

I would hire a twelve year old to come by and help me out with my animal chores. My animal tasks, because I have so many reptiles, take about an hour a day on non-feeding days and can be up to two to two and a half hours on feeding days. I was telling my girlfriend recently that I'd love to hire a kid to come and help out and learn a bit :lol:

Other than that, definitely think about asking if anyone needs any housework done, or if they work from home maybe they'll have some filing! Most people wouldn't mind paying ten bucks to help a kid out and hire them to do something they don't like. If you tell them you're saving money for a hedgehog and some money for vet bills, they'll definitely help you out. It's a very responsible thing. Some nice folks may even make up a task for you to do. Maybe offer to help clean out a garage or do gardening? And ask your parents if you can help out in the house too, they'll most likely be willing to pitch some money in.

It's nice to see a kid willing to work! Too many are given things so easily. I always had to work hard to save up money to buy any games I wanted or things like that, starting from when I was 9. Anything I wanted I had to pay for it myself! It's a good thing to teach, and I think your parents are doing a good thing. I was always jealous of kids who got big birthday presents and anything they asked for as a kid, but now I realize the worth of it. When I started college I was the only one who could cook and clean for myself, and literally no one knew how to work laundry machines.

Work hard, and good luck! I'd hire you if you were near me in the US, haha, as long as you didn't mind cleaning up loads of poop.


----------

